# 5/8" Drywall on Exterior Walls



## JA Boomer (Sep 25, 2014)

An experienced contractor once told me that he used 5/8" drywall on exterior walls for the added insulation and sound barrier vs 1/2" drywall. I know it is common to use 5/8" on ceilings, but it doesn't seem that common to use 5/8" on exterior walls as well (although I know some people just use 5/8" everywhere). Does anyone here use 5/8" on exterior walls as well as ceilings, what are the pros/cons to this approach?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mostly It just adds problems for the door jam that has to be adjusted to fit the thickness.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've painted 1,000s of new construction houses over the years and I could count on my fingers the number of times 5/8" was used on the walls [not counting fire walls]


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Never used 5/8 on walls except for firewalls. Pain in the butt to adjust trims around doors and windows and harder ro handle. And for what? 1/2” r value is zero point four five And 5/8 is zero point five six....so negligible. Better to spend time doing a better job of air sealing than fighting heavier drywall sheets and adjusting jambs. And trust me there is a huge difference in weight and manuverability when dealing with our standard 12’ sheets.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

As far as insulation, you'll get a 10 fold bigger increase in R-value by bumping up to thicker batts of insulation in the wall. There are better ways to accomplish sound deadening, too.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Never seen it on a house but all of the hotels and some apartment complexes we framed in Oregon in the 80's had it on exterior walls over the sheathing.

It was about fire rating and is a different product than what goes on the inside.

No fun to work with in the rain.


----------

